# HP OfficeJet 6310 All-in-One Scanner



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks in advance for your help!!! I really appreciate what you guys are doing!!ray:

Now to the problem, I have a OfficeJet 6310 and the scanner doesn't work.
I am considering throwing this piece of junk out the window!:4-thatsba
Any ideas why? It hasn't worked from the start and I need help

ANY POSTS GLADLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!:smile::


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Does it not scan from the button or using the software?


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

software


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

download the hp scan diagnostic utilitiy
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=1119598


----------



## akinsonm (Dec 16, 2008)

did u install SW while using an antivirus program?
try reinstalling SW without it

or try to scan from 
MSpaint / File Menu
From scanner or camera

or

scanners and cameras from control panel
this should solve the problem


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

i figured out what the problem was. turns out it was the drivers that needed to be reinstalled.

Still,
thanks


----------

